# C-4 Precision Optics is born...



## pierlux (Apr 1, 2015)

Check this link:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/04/announcing-c-4-precision-optics

Exciting news for mirrorless shooters ;D ;D ;D...

Best April 1st post I've found today!


----------

